# The Last Stand - HD-Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger-Film



## PCGamesRedaktion (7. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Last Stand - HD-Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Last Stand - HD-Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger-Film


----------



## hsa-grim (7. September 2012)

yeah!


----------



## Slayer1992 (7. September 2012)

Er kann es immer noch


----------



## Gwath (7. September 2012)

Lulz, was macht der Jackass Typ da?


----------



## Sylabeth (7. September 2012)

Arnie ist der Beste !


----------



## baiR (7. September 2012)

Endlich sieht man Arni wieder im Kino!
Dieser Film sieht für mich zwar nicht so interessant aus wie manch andere Filme mit Arnold Schwarzenegger aber es bleibt zu hoffen, dass noch ein bis zwei Filme mit ihm erscheinen.

Ich werde mir den Film auf jeden Fall reinziehen.


----------



## agrarmemnon (7. September 2012)

Der gute Arni  
Leider wirkt Arni nicht mehr so grimmig, deswegen ziehen die ganzen Actionszenen bei mir nicht mehr. Es sieht einfach gekünstelt aus. Wenn ich in sein Gesicht schaue, dann sehe ich ein vom Leben gezeichneten Mann, den Gewalt in seinen Filmrollen eigentlich nicht interessiert. Es scheint fast so, als müsse er sich anstrengen um "hart" rüberzukommen. Das kann gar nix. Es muss doch adäquatere Rollen geben...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. September 2012)

Alleine die Szene am Ende. Das ist Arnie!


----------

